# Still WANTED - a <48cm Touring or Audax bike



## mickle (26 Apr 2016)

My 18yo daughter has decided to become a long distance cycle tourist - starting with ten days wild camping in the Highlands and Glens of Scotland. She has no experience, equipment nor does she possess a touring bike. Her mother is not keen. I, on the other hand, think it's a fantastic ambition and want to give her as much support as possible. 

Since she's starting from scratch and also has to buy a lot of kit - rather than buy new we're on the lookout for a good used touring bike. Here's what were after:

47 to 49cm frame in steel (531 or ChroMo - not fussed). Racks front and rear. Drop bars - ideally with bar end shifters. An Audax bike would do if it has decent tyre clearance. She's a tiny petite girl, so never going to stress it.

Old is fine. She's not brand sensitive and we're not too worried about condition as long as it's serviceable. 

If you have any other unwanted cycle camping equipment for sale - anything considered. She needs panniers, a bar bag and other odds and sods.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Apr 2016)

Chapeau to your daughter, love somebody who doesn't do things by halves.


----------



## mickle (1 May 2016)

She won a poorly listed mid-nineties 18.5 Galaxy on ebay for £140!


----------



## Nibor (3 May 2016)

that is a steel (pun intended) hope it is a good one for her


----------



## mickle (13 May 2016)

Darn it to heck. I made the classic error of presuming that one 48cm is the same as the next 48cm frame. It doesn't fit her, so back to the drawing board - on in this case eBay for another trawl. So, still seeking a 46/45/44/43cm touring bike as described in the OP

And if anyone's interested in a 48cm Dawes Galaxy for £160 giz a PM.


----------



## Nibor (13 May 2016)

ribble have started to do this http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-525-reynolds-audax-winter-frameset-ribble/ in a 44cm


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2016)

@mickle have a look at these http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=348388


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2016)

How about a second-hand Islabikes Luath 700 Small? That way it can be re-sold for a similar value if she doesn't like it whilst being quite versatile?


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2016)

DCLane said:


> How about a second-hand Islabikes Luath 700 Small? That way it can be re-sold for a similar value if she doesn't like it whilst being quite versatile?


they hold the value that is for sure


----------



## vickster (18 May 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...-300-road-bike-used-once.199414/#post-4285689


----------



## mickle (10 Jun 2016)

This:


Is what I should have done all along. This 16" Kona Smoke has been hanging in the garage for years waiting for a purpose.


----------



## Gez73 (10 Jun 2016)

This is my Smoke, very different frame geometry to yours flat bars on it too with Ergon GP5 grips. Great commuter though. Goodluck with the prep. Gez


----------

